# St Judes Childrens Research Hospital Charity Shoot



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

We are going to have all 28 targets up for those of you that want to shoot a full round.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*How about*

How about some particulars,

Date
Times
Auction times
Maybe a list of things to be auctioned


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Date time and addy for both courses...cost too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

deadlyjest said:


> How about some particulars,
> 
> Date
> Times
> ...


date July 10&11
registration 8-4 cards in by 5
i am attaching a flier with more info. you can also go to WWW.vbarchers.com for more information, there is another flier on the website that I can't get to load on here because it tells me it is to large. As for what the auction items are I don't have that info. Hope to see you this weekend.
Terry


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

tabarch said:


> date July 10&11
> registration 8-4 cards in by 5
> i am attaching a flier with more info. you can also go to WWW.vbarchers.com for more information, there is another flier on the website that I can't get to load on here because it tells me it is to large. As for what the auction items are I don't have that info. Hope to see you this weekend.
> Terry


Terry,
Jay has to work, are you going to be there on Sat if so maybe we can shoot


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

blondstar said:


> Terry,
> Jay has to work, are you going to be there on Sat if so maybe we can shoot


My plans are to be there on Sat for the field round and on Sun I plan on shooting the 3-d round:mg: so if you want to shoot on sat. that works for me.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Sounds like a fun weekend.....hopefully I'll be there toting a special care package to raffle off....not sure yet, so no promises.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

nanayak said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend.....hopefully I'll be there toting a special care package to raffle off....not sure yet, so no promises.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We will have none of this hopefully stuff, we are now expecting you to be there especially since you said you had a care package.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

tabarch said:


> We will have none of this hopefully stuff, we are now expecting you to be there especially since you said you had a care package.


:nono:

Prolly not gonna happen this year...haven't gotten time to fix my field bow...and indoor bow is getting a new set of strings made up...

However.......I will make it down with a care package soon......that much I promise!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Big thanks to Augusta Archers we had a great time, that Jug shoot was alot of fun next time I am bringing my fat arrows. :teeth:

Thanks Terry and great shooting!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbs_uphad a great time this past weekend , got to shot with Blondie and P Daddy on Sat and tied my best score for the year, 533, and had to try the chewie stuff on Sun and had a decent score of 262 for 30 targets shooting hunter equipment from the open stakes, and after both days they had a jug shoot which was just to much fun, all in all it was a great weekend and the fact that it was all about raiseing money for St Judes made it even better, already looking forward to next year.
Terry:archery:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Erin & I both really had a blast at Augusta Archers on Sunday & the jug shoot I'll try to remember to have more arrows in my quiver next time. :wink:


----------

